

A rather curious landing page - aen
http://paperi.st/?hello

======
eslachance
Ah yes, yet another service that wants my email address without ever telling
me what for, no privacy policy, no promise not to spam, nothing but vague but
unhelpful description of a service.

Pass, thank you very much.

~~~
ew
I'm surprised you trust or believe anyone who has a privacy policy or a
promise not to spam. What, are you suing people who break these "promises"?

~~~
true_religion
You don't have to sue someone for every papercut offense they give. However,
overall, if that person deals a million papercuts with no legal cover then
someone may win a class action suit against them, or the government (EU at
least in cases of privacy) will intervene and shut them down.

------
riamu
Is hiding an input element really more functional than just having an input
field appear on the page? The simple fact that it required instruction to use:
"Hint: click or drag on the page" (and rather ambiguous instruction too as
there are 2 "pages") belies the functional simplification that it seems to
present.

~~~
lukeholder
i assume the service is a social page annotation embeddable script they they
allow others to embed. this is a kid of demo.

~~~
aen
Nope. With "the way we express our ideas online" I was actually trying to mean
writing and blogging. Should I reword?

------
praxeologist
Okay, only because you have a ligature.

